# Bruneck - Gardasee: Fragen zu einigen Streckenabschnitten



## Ralf_K (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am planen unserer diesjährigen Tour und habe Fragen zu ein paar Abschnitten.

Den groben Verlauf habe ich schon mal mit BikeGSP zusammengeklickt: hier der Link. Über Tipps für eine bessere Streckenführung würde ich mich freuen.

Hier meine erste konkrete Frage: Welcher Abschnitt (s. Anhang) ist besser. Über Crusc da Rit (gelb) oder der orange Weg?

Gruß
  Ralf


----------



## Ralf_K (3. März 2013)

Und hier gleich noch meine nächste Frage: Es gibt im Bike GPS Planer sehr viele Möglichkeiten um von Alleghe kommend zur Talstation Col Margherita zu kommen. Vor allem die Auffahren in der Nähe von Falcade.

Welche Route ist zu empfehlen (s. Anhang)? Bei 1 bis 3 sind Schiebestrecken mit dabei, bei 4 nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_K (3. März 2013)

.... und meine letzte Frage von heute, betrifft die Abfahrt vom Pasubio: Eingezeichnete Route oder besser über Malga Costone?


----------



## dede (3. März 2013)

Ritjoch: "oben rum" ist an sich wenig spektakulär, einzig der kurze Abstecher zum kleinen "Gipfel" der Kreuzspitze ist dank des Panoramas lohnenswert. "Unten rum" ist tendentiell wegen der ursprünglichen "Viles" (=Weiler) interessant (z.B. Tolpei, dazu das San Berbora-Kircherl etc.). Panorama nimmt sich in Summe wenig bis gar nichts.

San Pellegrino: Variante 3 ist die schönste, die Schiebepassage ist weniger als 10 Min, Variante 4 ist gähnend langweilige Paßstraße, zudem recht stark befahren! Würde nach dem Flora Alpina noch den kleinen Abstecher zum Fuchiade mit einbauen (kulinarisch und panoramatechnisch zu empfehlen!). Vorsicht, Col Margherita Bahn fährt auch im Sommer teilw. recht unregelmäßig!

Pasubio: weder noch!!! Spannendste Variante ins Tal geht über die Bocchetta di Foxi, allerdings ist die im oberen Bereich etwas ausgesetzt und fahrtechnisch schwieriger als die anderen Varianten (hat der Uli nicht drin, wie übrigens einige spannende Abschnitte in deinem gesamten Tourverlauf. Poste doch mal die ganze Strecke,dann wird sich einiges an Verbesserungen finden!!!)


----------



## UncleHo (3. März 2013)

Pasubio hört sich immer gut an... Auch wenn ich mir da heute wieder mal nasse Füße beim durch den Schneestapfen geholt habe...

Aber nur zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage. Eigentlich macht es keinen großen Unterschied, ob Du vom Lancia links rum Richtung Giazzera oder rechts rum Richtung Malga Valli fährst. Beides ist Schotter und wird später zu Asphalt, wobei es Richtung Giazzera nur bergab geht.

Aber es bieten sich ja so viele andere Möglichkeiten an... Kommt halt drauf an, wieviel Zeit man hat und wie schwer es sein darf...

Eine meiner Lieblingsvarianten ist folg.:

Bocchetta delle Corde (also noch vor dem Lancia) - 102 - Bocchetta Foxi - 122 (kurzes Schiebestück) - Selletta Battisti - 119B - Malga Monticello - 119 - Pozzacchio - Pian del Lepre - Vanza - Spino - Lago di San Colombano - Rovereto.

Von der Bocchetta delle Corde bis zum Valico del Menderle fährt z.T. ausgesetzt am Abruch zum Vallarsa entlang. Technisch unschwierig, aber man sollte fahrsicher sein und nicht unter Höhenangst leiden. Von der Bocchetta Foxi bis zur Selletta Battisti schiebt man überwiegend, weil ziemlich steil und dann sehr ausgesetzt. Vom Monte Spil bis Malga Monticello schöner, schneller Waldtrail, das letzte Stück Schotter. Der 119 ist ziemlich steil mit extrem viel Laub, ansonsten keine technischen Schwierigkeiten auch wenn er am Einstieg ziemlich grobschottrig aussieht. In Pozzachio gibt's dann endlich wieder einen Brunnen, auch wenn der meistens nicht mehr als ein Rinnsal ist. Von Pozzacchio auf Asphalt Richtung Pian del Lepre, kurz vor Pian del Lepre links auf Trail nach Vanza (ausgeschildert) In Vanza auf Strasse bergab Richtung Staatsstraße 46 halten, kurz nach einer Kreuzung rechts ab auf Trail (ebenfalls ausgeschildert) Richtung Spino. Man mündet kurz vor Spino auf der SS 46 und fährt dann auf der selbigen bis Spino ab. Am Ortsausgang in Spino links am letzten Haus über Treppen (Achtung auf Brombeetsträucher danach) Richtung Lago di San Colombano. Der kurze Trail endet wieder auf Asphalt der weiter bergab folgt. Kurz bevor man im Talgrund des Vallarsa anlangt geht rechts etwas unscheinbar der Trail der ziemlich und zum Teil in den blanken Fels getrieben am Lago San Colombano entlangführt. Nach der Staumauer Fahr- & Motorradsperre, die man aber ohne weiteres überwindet. Der Trail mündet dann bei der Einsiedelei San Colombano auf der SS 46, auf der man die letzten Kilometer auf Asphalt nach Rovereto abfährt. Von der Bocchetta Campiglio reine Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden - überwiegend bergab...

Wenn es schneller gehen soll...

Am Rifugio Lancia auf den 132 kurz bergauf mit ganz kurzem Tragestück und dann immer auf dem 132 Richtung Giazzera. Wenn man nach einem steileren grobschottrigeren Stück wieder auf Asphalt stößt biegt man kurz danach links auf eine Schotterpiste und dann auf den 101 nach Giazzera ab. Von Giazzera (Brunnen) bieten sich dann wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten an. Am Brunnen links auf Trail Richtung Pozza (ziemlich zugewachsen und z.T. verfallen). Dann weiter über Boccaldo (Straße) - Trail nach Spino und dann weiter wie oben. 
Oder anstatt am Brunnen in Giazzera links runter auf Asphalt bergab bis kurz vor Abzweigung zur Malga Valli links eine Schotterpiste Richtung Pozza abbiegt, diese mündet kurz vor Pozza wieder auf Asphalt, hier kann statt nach Pozza oder Bocaldo auf Asphalt auch auf Schotter Richtung Ca'Bianca abfahren, dazu muss man allerdings links für ein paar Minuten wieder auf Asphalt bergauf bevor links die alte Militärstraße nach Ca'Bianca abgeht. Die Variante über Ca'Bianca bietet sich auch an wenn man über Malga Valli abfährt. In Ca' Bianca trifft man wieder auf Asphalt, hält sich am Brunnen rechts bergab fährt immer auf Asphalt über den Leno di Terragnolo rüber und dann nach kurzem Gegenanstieg auf der anderen Talseite Richtung San Colombano ab. Von dort wie oben.

Es gibt auch Varianten vom Rifugio Lancia links rum ab z.B. 122 Boccaldo und wie oben weiter oder 122 und über Pian del Levre - Vanza - Spino...

Von der Bocchetta Foxi bietet sich auch der 102 ins Val di Foxi an. Einziger Nachteil bei der Variante in Anghebeni heißt es bis Spino auf der Staatsstraße lang, mit Gegenanstiegen...  

Und, und, und...

P.S. Mit GPS kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## dede (4. März 2013)

hab den Link erst jetzt gesehen (folglich noch ein paar kleinere Anmerkungen):

Trail vom Heiligkreuz runter nach St. Kassian: bei der Mühle oberhalb Costadedoi (Beginn Teer) gleich links weg, kurz steil bergan und dann weiter dem Trail bis nach St. Kassian rein folgen (nicht nach Costadedoi runter)
Valparola: Nach dem ex Fort (Tra i Sassi, jetzt Museum) kannst du auch noch auf einen Trail bis kurz vor den Falzaregopaß ausweichen, danach bis Bai de Dones dem Trail rechts/parallel zur Straße folgen.
Nach Rovinei (alte Grenzstraßen oberhalb von Caprile) bei der Mündung in die Straße nicht links weg (so wie der Uli fährt), sondern auf dei Straße bis in die nächste Kehre und dort ab auf den Trail, der den Col de Flam umrundet und bei den Schwefelquellen im Cordevoletal mündet. Links geht's dann fast eben nach Caprile und zur Standardroute zurück.
Kurz nach der Baita Segantini kann man links ebenfalls auf einen Trail (an den kleinen Seeaugen vorbei) bis zur Malga Rolle fahren.
Zwischen Cinque Croci und Carlettinihütte kann man auch auf nen Trail ausweichen (hat aber teilw. S2-kurze Stellen S3-Niveau).
Kaiserjägerweg ist Geschmackssache, mir persönlich gefällt der Passo della Fricca besser...


----------



## Trekiger (4. März 2013)

Zu Ritjoch: Ich fands "oben rum" über Crusc da Rit entgegen Dede besser. Lieder mehr Natur als ein paar Weiler.

Zum Pasubio: Oben rüber ist schon viel Schieberei, aber traumhaft. Letztes Jahr bin ich vom Passo Pian delle Fugazze rauf. Kannst dir mal hier anschauen.


----------



## UncleHo (4. März 2013)

Die gängige Pasubioquerung geht am 7 Croci vorbei bleibt also unterhalb vom Palon, Dente Italiano und Austriaco. Da sind die Schiebestücke wesentlich weniger.

Auf dem vorletzten Bild von Trekinger links unterhalb vom Monte Testo der oben erwähnte 102er zu sehen...


----------



## Trekiger (4. März 2013)

Vorsicht: der Einstieg in den 441 beim Rifugio Averau ist leichtr zu übersehen ... guggst du


----------



## Ralf_K (4. März 2013)

Wow, vielen Dank für die Tipps. So viel uns so schnell! Super - aber das muss ich jetzt erst mal nachvollziehen.



> Würde nach dem Flora Alpina noch den kleinen Abstecher zum Fuchiade mit  einbauen (kulinarisch und panoramatechnisch zu empfehlen!). Vorsicht,  Col Margherita Bahn fährt auch im Sommer teilw. recht unregelmäßig!


Rif. Fuchiade: habe ich mir GoogleEarth angeschau, geht vom direkten Weg noch ca. 100 hm rechts hoch. Und von dort oberhalb des ursprünglichen Weges direkt zum Passo San Pellegrino. D.h. wenig zus. Höhenmeter. Die Wege sehen nach Schotterpiste aus. Passt die Einschätzung?

Bergbahn Col Margherita: Ich habe Sommer-Öffnungzeiten im Internet gefunden (bis 17:30 Uhr) sieht erstmals gut aus. Allerdings steht da auch, was von  "verkürzten Zeiten" und dass man vor Ort den Fahrplan prüfen soll. 
Wir werden so um den 20. Aug., eher gegen Nachmittag dort sein. Dede, wie schätzt du das ein. Kann uns das passieren, dass die Bahn gar nicht mehr fährt, oder eher dass wir vielleicht ne Stunde waren müssen?


----------



## dede (4. März 2013)

Zum Fuchiade sind in der Tat gut 100 Hm extra, nicht gerade unsteil aber mittlerweile sogar weitestgehend asphaltiert und sehr gut kurbelbar. Rüber zum San Pellegrino dann ziemlich flache bis völlig ebene Schotterpiste.
20. August dürfte für die Col Margherita Bahn tendentiell (noch) ein guter Zeitpunkt sein, aber trotzdem vor Ort vorher nochmal prüfen, ob sie auch wirklich fährt (ggf. ist die Lusiabahn dann eine valide Alternative dazu!!!)
Ritjoch ist natürlich Geschmackssache, beide Varianten haben was wobei du bei der Variante "oben rum" am eigtl. Joch (mit dem kleinen Biotop) gar nicht zwingend vorbeikommst, sondern etwa 500m unterhalb auf der Forststraße zum "Gipfel" bleibst. Wenn oben rum, dann aber unbedingt die 2 Minuten Fußmarsch zum eigtl. "Gipfel" mit einbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_K (4. März 2013)

OK, Ritjoch werde ich "unten rum" nehmen. Für uns ist das der erste Tag und da würde Wengen zum Übernachten gut passen. 

Ich habe mir jetzt mal unseren 2. Tag angesehen und versucht die folgenden Tipps zu verstehen:



> Trail vom Heiligkreuz runter nach St. Kassian: bei der Mühle oberhalb  Costadedoi (Beginn Teer) gleich links weg, kurz steil bergan und dann  weiter dem Trail bis nach St. Kassian rein folgen (nicht nach Costadedoi  runter)
> Valparola: Nach dem ex Fort (Tra i Sassi, jetzt Museum) kannst du auch  noch auf einen Trail bis kurz vor den Falzaregopaß ausweichen, danach  bis Bai de Dones dem Trail rechts/parallel zur Straße folgen.


Ich habe das mal, wie ich es verstanden habe in GPSies erstellt (s. Anhang). 
Stimmen die Trails?


----------



## dede (4. März 2013)

Kann das Zeug nicht aufmachen... 
Würde in jedem Fall versuchen auf La Crusc/Heiligkreuz zu nächtigen, die Hütte und Lage ist einfach Klasse und wenn du dir am Morgen noch ne Stunde Zeit nimmst kannst du den 13er Trail als Schleife dranhängen und von der Mittelstation dann mit dem Sessellift wieder hochschweben. Toller Trail und wenn man schon mal da ist wär man ehrlich gesagt blöd, wenn man den kurzen Kringel nicht noch mit einbauen würde!!!


----------



## dede (4. März 2013)

Für den Abschnitt zwischen Valparola und Bai de Dones guckst du hier (der Ralf wird's mir verzeihen) => http://www.dynamite-trails.de/de/touren/Tofanarunde.php


----------



## dede (4. März 2013)

Und für die Direktverbindung nach St. Kassian wirst du hier fündig: http://www.trekking.suedtirol.info/ - in Rudeferia weiter dem 15er folgen (sog. "Tru de Lersc" = Lärchenweg) bis Sopla und St. Kassian


----------



## Ralf_K (4. März 2013)

> Trail vom Heiligkreuz runter nach St. Kassian: bei der Mühle oberhalb  Costadedoi (Beginn Teer) gleich links weg, kurz steil bergan und dann  weiter dem Trail bis nach St. Kassian rein folgen (nicht nach Costadedoi  runter)



Ok, ich habs mal als Bild angehängt.


----------



## dede (4. März 2013)

Sehr hübsch! Ja, ist korrekt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_K (4. März 2013)

OK, also diese Trails habe ich verstanden.

Den Rest schaue ich mir die nächsten Tage mal genauer an.


----------



## Ralf_K (5. März 2013)

so, ich habe mir heute den Pasubio etwas genauer angesehen. Allerdings habe ich da schon noch ein paar Fragen.



> Die gängige Pasubioquerung geht am 7 Croci vorbei bleibt also unterhalb  vom Palon, Dente Italiano und Austriaco. Da sind die Schiebestücke  wesentlich weniger.


Wenn ich die Steckenführung vom BikeGPS richtig verstehe, dann beigt die ja vor dem 7 Croci links hoch zu (Dente Italiano). Lohnt sich das, oder ist es einfacher auf dem 120 zu bleiben?

Lieblingsvariante von UncleHo


> Bocchetta delle Corde (also noch vor dem Lancia) - 102 - Bocchetta Foxi -  122 (kurzes Schiebestück) - Selletta Battisti - 119B - Malga Monticello  - 119 - Pozzacchio - Pian del Lepre - Vanza - Spino - Lago di San  Colombano - Rovereto.


Wie viel schwieriger ist den das, im vergleich zur Route von BikeGPS? (ca. wieviele zus. Höhenmeter und wieviel zeitlich länger)

Die Abfahrt nach Pozzacchio sieht in google Earth richtig steil aus (UncleHo, schreibst du ja auch). Läßt sich das noch fahren? Auf der Karte sind da auch noch Wege dir Ri.  Pian del Levro gehen und flacher aussehen? Ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## UncleHo (6. März 2013)

Also rauf zum Dente Italiano lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Allerdings nur, wenn kein Nebel ist, was am Pasubio öfter der Fall ist, dann kann man sich leicht verirren, da es am Pasubio kaum markante Anhaltspunkte gibt.

Der Pasubio war ja im Ersten Weltkrieg einer der Eckpfeiler der österr.-italienischen Fronntlinie. Nachdem die Italiener im Mai 1915 nach Kriegseintritt den gesamten Pasubio besetzen konnten, eroberten die Österreicher ein Jahr später während ihrer Maioffensive fast den gesamten Pasubiokomplex wieder zurück. Den Italiener gelang es im allerletzten Augenblick sich auf der italienischen Platte festzukrallen und den Durchbruch der k.u.k. Truppen in die Ebene und damit den Zusammenbruch ihrer Front zu verhindern. In der Folgezeit entwickelten sich heftigste Kämpfe vor allem im Bereich 7 Croci. Beiden Seiten gelang es allerdings nicht durchzubrechen und die Stellungen wurden festungsartig ausgebaut. Ab der zweiten Jahreshälfte 1917 begann man mit dem Minenkrieg, in dem beide Seiten versuchten die jeweilige gegnerische Platte in die Luft zu sprengen. Die größte Minensprenung im Ersten Weltkrieg erfolgte dabei im März 1918 als die Österreicher zwei Minenkammern mit 50 Tonnen Sprengstoff zur Explosion brachten und damit den vorderen Teil der italienischen Platte zum Einsturz brachten. Davon zeugt heute noch das Trümmerfeld am Dente Italiano. Die Stellungen im gesamten Gipfelbereich des Pasubio sind in den letzten Jahren restauriert worden und gut einzusehen. Für die zahlreichen Kavernen und Stollenanlagen ist eine Taschenlampe unbedingte Voraussetzung!

Den Abstecher zum oberen Gipfelbereich würde ich allerdings schon vom Rifugio Papa "anfahren". Da geht gleich an der Biwakschachtel hinter dem Rifugio eine alte Mulatiera Richtung Ex Rifugio Militare hoch, die größtenteils fahrbar ist. Von dort gelangt man dann ohne Schwierigkeiten zum Palom (Hauptgipfel), Selletta Damaggio, Dente Italiano, Eselsrücken, Dente Austriaco. Wobei dann man ab Dente Italiano schieben muss. Das liegt allerdings alles ziemlich nah beieinander. Vom Dente Austriaco kann man runterrollen Richtung Piccolo Roite und gelangt dann wieder auf den Hauptweg Richtung Rifugio Lancia. Für den ganzen "Abstecher" musst Du eine gute Stunde ohne Besichtigungen und Fotos einrechnen.

Was den 119 nach Pozzacchio betrifft ist der z.T. wie gesagt sehr steil, aber alles fahrbar. Bremsbeläge sollten halt noch einigermassen was taugen... Allerdings abzuraten, falls es geregnet haben sollte, da wie gesagt sehr viel Laub im Trail liegt.

Höhenmeter macht das ca. 300 m und zeitlich ca. 2 Stunden mehr als die direkte Abfahrt vom Lancia nach Giazzera...

Alternativ kann man, weniger steil, direkt über nicht markierte Wege nach Pian de Levre abfahren. Die Streckenführung geht aus Openstreetmap gut hervor. 

Wenn Du mit Abstecher zum Pasubiogipfel und dann über 119 so wie oben beschrieben Richtung Rovereto willst, solltest Du vom Papa aus mit mindestens 4 Stunden rechnen...

Was sich einbauen lässt, ist der Stop im Lancia, in dem man gut essen kann. Dabei kann man eine kleine Schleife einlegen, d.h. wenn man vom Roite abfährt stößt man auf eine breitere Mulatiera, hier biegt man gleich wieder links ab Richtung Bocchetta delle Corde, und fährt dann auf dem sich rechts haltenden Trail immer in Sichtweite des Rifugio Lancia weiter. Nach der Pause gelangt man dann zur Bocchetta delle Corde ohne größere Probleme und Zeitaufwand zurück, in dem man am Rifugio links die Schotterstraße bis zur nächsten Malga entlangfährt, die man vom Rifugio schon sieht und dann rechts auf die besagte Mulatiera abbiegt die vom Roite runterkommt und der man bis zur Abzweigung zur Bocchetta della Corde ohne Schwierigkeiten wieder raufkurbelt, ca. 10 Minuten vom Lancia aus.


----------



## Trekiger (6. März 2013)

Ich bin letztes Jahr nach bike-Gps gefahren und da fährt man nicht an den 7 Croci vorbei, sondern über die Gipfel. Landschaftlich wunderschön, dafür wirst du aber das meiste Schieben. Links zu Bilder kannst du in meine Beitrag vom 04.03.2013, 17:48 sehen.
Ob sichs lohnt? Als ich mich dort oben geschunden habe, hätte ich Nein gesagt. Jetzt sage ich Ja.


----------



## wowo (6. März 2013)

Hallo hab da auch eine Frage zum Streckenabschnitt von Falcade zum Pellegrino. Ist der Abschnitt von Falcade über Tabiadon - Valt - Tabia Valbona - Malga Lach auf dem Weg 691 zu Empfehlen und im Zuge einer Transalp fahrbar (  siehe Anhang )

DANKE


----------



## Ralf_K (6. März 2013)

nochmal zum Pasubio:



> Spannendste Variante ins Tal geht über die Bocchetta di Foxi


Dede: meinst du damit die ges. Abfahrt runter bis nach Foxi (s. Bild)?



Das wäre ja dann diese Variante von UnlcleHo:



> Von der Bocchetta Foxi bietet sich auch der 102 ins Val di Foxi an.  Einziger Nachteil bei der Variante in Anghebeni heißt es bis Spino auf  der Staatsstraße lang, mit Gegenanstiegen...



UncleHo: kennst du eigentlich auch den gelb markierten Weg nach Pozziaccho?


----------



## UncleHo (7. März 2013)

Am dem Abzweig kommt man vorbei, wenn man den 119 runterfährt. Schaut am Abzweig ohne weiteres fahrbar aus. Hab's aber noch nicht ausgetestet. 

Was geht ist die Variante, die man auf Deinem Kartenausschnitt oben im linken Eck erkennen kann, da gibt's auch ne Beschreibung im Netz dazu...

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.106627.html

Die Tourbeschreibung deckt sich teilweise mit meinem Tourverlauf weiter oben, vernachlässigt aber den 102'er und die ganzen Varianten zwischen Pozzacchio und Rovereto... Straße ist doof, wenn es auch anders geht...


----------



## dede (7. März 2013)

Theoretisch wär das die schönste/sinnvollste Variante, aber praktisch leider nicht sinnvoll (bzw. nur in umgekehrter Richtung!), da man nach Valt bis zur Mündung in den 694er, der dann zur Malga Lach hochzieht fast alles schiebt (pervers steil und teilw. eklig grober Schotteruntergrund). Nach der Alm (sensationell gute Polenta dort übrigens!) muß man nochmal knapp 10 Min hochschieben, bevor der Trail dann zum Sattel I Marmoi fahrbar wird (andersrum alles wunderschön fahrbare Trails!).
Das Nämliche gilt übrigens für den 694 er aufwärts ab Costa/Somor!!!
=> Einzige sinnvolle Varinate abseits der Paßstraße verläuft entlang des Valfreddabaches (inkl. knapp 10 Min schieben an einem stark erodierten Abschnitt). Kannst dir natürlich auch die harte Variante geben und den Fuchiadekessel von Norden her anfahren/-schieben. Sowohl über die Forca Rossa (ca. 1 Std Schieben, davor teilw. pervers steiler Uphill ab der Malga Ciapela) als auch über den Col Becher (15 Min weniger Schieben) gibt's schöne Trailalternativen. Problem ist halt der echt megaharte Aufstieg dorthin! In Summe aber deutlich spannender als die Forcella Tommaso oder die Talvariante nach Falcade!!!!



wowo schrieb:


> Hallo hab da auch eine Frage zum Streckenabschnitt von Falcade zum Pellegrino. Ist der Abschnitt von Falcade über Tabiadon - Valt - Tabia Valbona - Malga Lach auf dem Weg 691 zu Empfehlen und im Zuge einer Transalp fahrbar (  siehe Anhang )
> 
> DANKE


----------



## dede (7. März 2013)

Korrekt, ja - das ist sozusagen die "Standardabfahrt" über die Bocchetta Foxi, aber der Onkel kennt sich südlich der Dolomiten in den Details noch signifikant besser aus als ich => Uncle rulez




Ralf_K schrieb:


> nochmal zum Pasubio:
> 
> Dede: meinst du damit die ges. Abfahrt runter bis nach Foxi (s. Bild)?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 247214


----------



## Ralf_K (13. März 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmals etwas im Web recherchiert um mehr über die Pasubio-Abfahrten heraus zu bekommen.

Für mich kommen derzeit zwei Varianten in Frage:
1. über Bocchetta Foxi direkt runter nach Foxi
2. über Bocchetta Foxi, dann aber UncleHo´s Variante, jedoch den 119er auslassen, weil zu steil (dafür den Weg wie in http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.106627.html beschrieben), zwischen Pozzacchio und Rovereto wieder nach UncleHo

Die Abfahrt in Variante 1 ist ja auch in dem BIKE-Bericht (06/2006) beschrieben und wird da sehr gelobt (Abfahrt sei eine "fabelhafte Ewigkeit", "Trail gehört zu den Top 10 der Alpen"). Allerdings lese ich in einem anderen Bericht, dass der Weg zwar oben ein Traum, doch schon nach ca. 200 Hm das nur noch ein normaler Schotterweg sei (d.h. ca. 900 Hm Schotterwegabfahrt).

Was stimmt den nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (13. März 2013)

Im oberen Teil ist er was für Kurvenfahrer, dabei sind einige Kehren dabei, bei denen Umsetzen kein Nachteil ist. Je nachdem wieviel Schutt sich im Winter anhäuft liegen auch mal ein paar größere Brocken rum...
Sobald die Kehren vorbei sind geht es unschwierig auf immer breiter werdender laubbedeckter Piste eigentlich ziemlich unspektakulär weiter, im unteren Teil wird es dann wieder etwas grobschottriger bevor man erst auf eine Forstpiste und dann auf Asphalt stößt. Insgesamt 1. Drittel top - wenn man Kehren fahren kann - 2. Drittel akzeptabel und letztes Drittel höhenvernichtend lau.
Meiner Meinung echt ätzend ist dann die Staatsstraße von Anghebeni aus Richtung Rovereto, 12 km Asphaltorgie pur mit einigen ziemlich lästigen Gegenanstiegen. In Spino kann man wie oben beschrieben dann noch mal runter von der Straße... 
Kurz gesagt es gibt in der Relation bessere Varianten, um nach Rovereto zu gelangen.


----------



## Ralf_K (15. März 2013)

@ UncleHo und dede: Vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Tipps zu den Dolomiten und Pasubio

Vielleicht hat jetzt noch jemand Erfahrung mit der Abfahrt vom Pso Cinque Croci. Die Route von Stanciu ist ja haupts. Schotterweg und Asphalt.
Gibt es da noch eine interessantere Abfahrt?

Bei der Planung sind mir jetzt noch ein paar Abschnitte auf der Karte aufgefallen. Ist die schon mal jemand gefahren. Falls ja, wie sind die?

blau: Route nach BikeGPS
gelb: wer kann etwas dazu sagen


----------



## transalp.pl (16. März 2013)

Ja, diese Abfahrt (Weg 326) ist empfehlenswert. Anfangs relativ leicht (S1), weiter, etwa ab Malga Conoseria schwieriger und steiler, im Schnitt S2, mit einigen (kurzen) Stellen die ich als S2+ bezeichnen würde.

Das zweite Stück (das vor dem Rifugio Carlettini) ist ein wunderbar flowiges S0 Singletrack im flachem Terrain - absolut empfehlenswert.

Den dritten Abschnitt den du gezeichnet hast kenne ich nicht.


----------



## transalp.pl (16. März 2013)

OK, hab gerade auf die Karte geschaut - das dritte Stück wird eher uninteressant sein, da es (zumindest die erste Hälfte) bergauf(!) geht - schau auf die Höhenlinien


----------



## Elmar Neßler (18. März 2013)

hi,

den 326 sind wir 2005 auch runter gefahren, ist durchaus eine lohnende alternative, wenn man etwas fahrtechnik mitbringt. schwierigkeitseinstufung wie zuvor beschrieben passt aus meiner sicht.

ein, zwei bilder sind hier zu finden:

home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2005/transalp_2005_1_frame.html

--> tag 8

ansonsten such mal hier im forum nach 326, cinque croci etc.

da gibt's diverse threads, in denen diese alternativ-abfahrt auch diskutiert wird.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## dede (18. März 2013)

Vllt. noch als kleine Einstimmung => http://video.mtb-forum.it/videos/view/3049


----------



## wowo (21. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Im oberen Teil ist er was für Kurvenfahrer, dabei sind einige Kehren dabei, bei denen Umsetzen kein Nachteil ist. Je nachdem wieviel Schutt sich im Winter anhäuft liegen auch mal ein paar größere Brocken rum...
> Sobald die Kehren vorbei sind geht es unschwierig auf immer breiter werdender laubbedeckter Piste eigentlich ziemlich unspektakulär weiter, im unteren Teil wird es dann wieder etwas grobschottriger bevor man erst auf eine Forstpiste und dann auf Asphalt stößt. Insgesamt 1. Drittel top - wenn man Kehren fahren kann - 2. Drittel akzeptabel und letztes Drittel höhenvernichtend lau.
> Meiner Meinung echt ätzend ist dann die Staatsstraße von Anghebeni aus Richtung Rovereto, 12 km Asphaltorgie pur mit einigen ziemlich lästigen Gegenanstiegen. In Spino kann man wie oben beschrieben dann noch mal runter von der Straße...
> Kurz gesagt es gibt in der Relation bessere Varianten, um nach Rovereto zu gelangen.




Wie ist eigentl. die Abfahrt auf der anderen Talseite Richtung Rovereto.
Nicht die Srasse mit der Nr. 46 vom Fugazze nach Rovereto sondern in Anghebeni links Richtung Matassone - Albarego - Rovereto.


----------



## UncleHo (21. März 2013)

Na ja die andere Talstraße über Albaredo ist im Größen und Ganzen auch nicht viel anders als die SS 46. Etwas weniger befahren, es gibt da aber auch einige Gegenanstiege, nicht ganz so heftig wie auf der 46'er, dafür ziehen sie sich aber länger hin. 
In Albaredo kann man dann auf Trails ausweichen. Dazu biegt man auf die Zugnastraße ab, fährt ein paar Höhenmeter rauf und biegt bei der ersten Kurve von der Zugnastraße wieder ab. Sind nur ein paar Minuten von Albaredo (allerdings bergauf). Bei der Kehre bieten sich zahlreiche Trailvarianten Richtung Rovereto an. Sind immerhin noch 500 Höhenmeter die man so auf Trails zurücklegen kann. Je nach Schwierigkeit von S1 bis S3 ist alles dabei. Die Trails sind auf der Openstreetmap eingezeichnet. Die leichteren gehen gleich an besagter Kurve rechts auf altem Karrenweg los. Nach ein paar hundert Metern hat man dann die Qual der Wahl. Bei beiden sind zwei kurze Schiebestücke bergauf mit dabei, die aber in Relation zum Spassfaktor nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen. Die schwierigeren Trails biegen von der Forstraße (Schranke) Richtung Sorgente del Pra (ausgeschildert) ab. Einer davon gleich nach der betonierten Rampe und vor der zweiten Schranke rechts ins Unterholz, etwas unauffällig aber zu erkennen. Fängt leicht an, es kommen dann aber ein paar durchaus interessante S3-Stellen. Andere Varianten biegen immer von dieser Forstraße rechts ins Unterholz, die meisten davon sind klar ersichtlich. 
Ansonsten kann man von Albaredo noch rechts auf altem teilweise etwas zugewachsenen Karrenweg Richtung Sich abbiegen. Verlauf geht aus der Openstreetmap hervor. Ab Sich dann allerdings Asphalt bis Porte di Trambileno von dort aus wieder Trailvarianten bis in die Altstadt von Rovereto.


----------



## oanavodo (30. März 2013)

Ralf_K schrieb:


> 1. über Bocchetta Foxi direkt runter nach Foxi





UncleHo schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt es gibt in der Relation bessere Varianten, um nach Rovereto zu gelangen.


Hallo,

es ist auch meine Meinung, dass sich die Abfahrt nach Anghebeni nicht lohnt, wenn man bis nach Rovereto muss. Ich habe das einmal gemacht, möchte aber nie wieder. Wenn überhaupt, dann nicht am WE, wo viele Motorräder unterwegs sind.

Der 119er gefällt mir nicht so gut. So weit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es dort auch einige Nebenpfade auf die man geraten kann. Man landet zwar auf allen in Pozzachio, aber möglicherweise auf Bachbett-Niveau.

Drum würde ich auch den Zome-Trail empfehlen (wie in der Monte Testo Tour von mir). Es ist nötig, dass der öfters gefahren wird. Der wächst nämlich zu 

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (31. März 2013)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Der 119er gefällt mir nicht so gut. So weit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es dort auch einige Nebenpfade auf die man geraten kann. Man landet zwar auf allen in Pozzachio, aber möglicherweise auf Bachbett-Niveau.



Es gibt am 119er eigentlich nur einen Abzweig, der liegt relativ am Anfang des Trails bevor die steileren Stücke kommen und quert dann Richtung Zome bevor er dann links ab geht (von rechts kommt eine Variante vom Zome Trail). Diese Variante mündet dann auf der Straße zwischen Pozzachio und Pian del Levre.

Es gibt noch einige andere Trails, die in der Gegend zuwachsen. Hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass sich wohl keiner aufregt, wenn man da runter kommt. Ist halt nur lästig, wenn er mit Brombeeren oder Brennnesseln zuwächst.


----------



## oanavodo (31. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Es gibt am 119er eigentlich nur einen Abzweig, der liegt relativ am Anfang des Trails bevor die steileren Stücke kommen und quert dann Richtung Zome bevor er dann links ab geht (von rechts kommt eine Variante vom Zome Trail). Diese Variante mündet dann auf der Straße zwischen Pozzachio und Pian del Levre.


Den Abzweig meine ich nicht. Ich bin den 119 insgesamt vielleicht 3mal gefahren. Und beim letzten Mal (is auch schon Jahre her) hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er unwegsamer als früher war und ich auch an anderer Stelle rausgekommen bin. War vielleicht ein falscher Eindruck. Und wegen fehlender GPS-Aufzeichnungen auch nicht belegbar. 

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## oanavodo (1. April 2013)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Drum würde ich auch den Zome-Trail empfehlen (wie in der Monte Testo Tour von mir). Es ist nötig, dass der öfters gefahren wird. Der wächst nämlich zu


Man könnte von Zome auch direkt nach Pian del Levro abfahren. Ich habe das noch nicht probiert, aber in Zome gibt es eine Abzweigung, wo man sich dazu rechts halten muss. Nach Querung der Forststraße, dann eher links halten. Einfach in OSM schauen, da sind alle Wege drin (OSM ist sehr gut in dieser Region, danke an die fleissigen Zuarbeiter )

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Ralf_K (7. April 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt bisher einen Mix aus oanavodo´s Zome-Trail und ab der Straße die Trailabschnitte von UncleHo geplant.
 @oanavodo: Bist du den auf der Karte gelb markierten Abschnitt schon mal gefahren? 
Oder kann sonst jemand diesen Teil beschreiben?

Rein von der Karte her sieht das interessant aus.


----------



## oanavodo (7. April 2013)

Ralf_K schrieb:


> @_oanavodo_: Bist du den auf der Karte gelb markierten Abschnitt schon mal gefahren?


Teilweise. Am Anfang ist das ja der 119, den UncleHo beschrieben hat. Der geht aber bei der Abzweigung links weiter nach Pozzachio. Die Verbindung nach Zome (rechter Abzweig) bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Das letzte Mal bin ich aber nicht den 119er, sondern die orange Route gefahren.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## UncleHo (7. April 2013)

Nachdem der Abzweig vom 119er Richtung Zome sowohl in der OSM als auch in der OCM drin ist, denke ich, dass er ohne weiteres fahrbar ist. Wenn man sich die Höhenlinien auf der OCM ansieht, dann wird ersichtlich, dass der Trail wenig an Höhe verliert und den Hang in Richtung Zome quert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (5. Juli 2013)

So die Querung vom 119 Richtung Zome ist jetzt ausgetestet und stellt eine durchaus empfehlenswerte Variante dar. Geht im Vergleich zum 119'er relativ eben dahin, S1. An der ersten Abzweigung schiebt man ganz kurz ein paar Meter rauf Richtung Zometrail, der dann nach 150-200m ca. links abgeht. Zome bis Pian de Levre ist ebenfalls unschwierig. Einige Kehren erfordern richtige Linienwahl. 
Im Gegensatz zur 119'er Variante bis Pozzachio die längere und einfachere Kombination mit Null Asphaltanteil. D.h. vom Rifugio Papa geht es bei geschickter Wegwahl bis Vanza komplett ohne Asphalt mit 95% Singletrailanteil durch. Durch Anhängen zweier weiterer Singletrail Vanza-Spino und Spino-San Colombano Seeufer gelangt auf Trails bis kurz vor die Tore von Rovereto.


----------



## Ralf_K (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo UncleHo,

danke das du den Weg getestet hast! 

95% Singletrail vom Rif. Papa aus!!!! Ich hoffe ich habe die Beschreibung richtig verstanden.

Also meine geplante Abfahrtsroute habe ich mal in die Bilder eingezeichnet (gelb hinterlegt). Im ersten Bild stellt die grün markierte Route die Variante bei schlechtem Wetter/Nebel dar.

Wäre nett wenn du dir die Bilder mal anschauen und mir kurz schreiben könntest ob ich deine Beschreibung verstanden habe.


----------



## UncleHo (7. Juli 2013)

Also sieht schon mal insgesamt nicht schlecht aus. Unstimmigkeiten gibt's jetzt noch auf Bild 1, die vielleicht gewollt sind und Bild 4.

Zu Bild 1:
Oben rum (gelb) ist die landschaftlich und historisch sicher interessantere Variante, bedeutet aber gleichzeitig einiges an schieben bzw. tragen (zwischen Dente Italiano und Dente Austriaco) und dauert auch länger. Ich schätze mal ne gute Stunde mehr. Du hast aber auch bei der klassischen grünen Route einige Schiebestrecken drin, insbesondere zwischen Sette Croci und Selletta del Piccolo Roite. Genau an der Stelle, an der sich auch die beiden Strecken schneiden, stimmt die grüne Linienführung nicht. Der eigentliche Weg geht rechts parallel zur gelben Linie weiter, ist der 105'er und in dem Abschnitt wieder überwiegend fahrbar.

Zu Bild 4:
Generell kann man schon so fahren. Stimmt aber mit meiner obigen letzten Beschreibung nicht überein. Man kann mit meiner Variante nochmals den Trailanteil (S0-1) erhöhen.
Bis zum Abzweig vom 119'er, der dann nach Pozzacchio weitergeht stimmt es. Den Abzweig wie eingezeichnet und beschrieben nimmt man, dann biegt man und ab hier stimmt die gelbe Strecke nicht mehr mit meiner Beschreibung überein, am ersten Abzweig rechts ab. Auf dem Kartenausschnitt von Bild 4 zu erkennen. Hier geht's 2-3 m bergauf. Am nächsten Abzweig nach ca. 150-200 m geht's dann links runter und nach der fünften Kehre auf den rechts abbiegenden Trail, alles eingezeichnet aber auch so leicht auszumachen. Man kommt dann auf eine Forststraße, fährt links ca. 50-100 m auf dieser ab und biegt dann wieder auf den Trail rechts ab. Ab hier, wie man auch auf dem Kartenausschnitt erkennen kann, gibt es eine Vielzahl von Trails, alle S0-1, die Richtung Pian de Lepre führen, vor Ort sind die Abzweige etwas verwirrend. Alle diese Trails münden auf der Asphaltstraße, die von Boccaldo über Pian de Lepre nach Pozzacchio führt. Hat man nicht den richtigen Abzweig erwischt und kommt nicht direkt am Kloster Pian de Lepre heraus, fährt man auf Asphalt die paar Meter dort hin. Genau am Kloster führt eine Asphaltstraße bergab, alter Holzwegweiser nach Vanza, am Ende der Strasse nach ein paar hundert Metern biegt man links (rechts ist ein Gebäude anschließend ein Parkplatz) auf den Trail nach Vanza. Auch hier gibt es zwei Alternativen, die aber beide nach Vanza führen und gleichwertig sind.

Bild 2,3 und 5 stimmen dann exakt mit der Beschreibung überein.


----------



## Trekiger (8. Juli 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Zu Bild 1:
> Oben rum (gelb) ist die landschaftlich und historisch sicher interessantere Variante, bedeutet aber gleichzeitig einiges an schieben bzw. tragen (zwischen Dente Italiano und Dente Austriaco) und dauert auch länger.



Kann ich so bestätigen
Bilder dazu gibts hier


----------



## mikelman (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo Experten,

wollt mich gern mal mit reinhängen.... die Strecke klingt super und ich würde sie evtl. vom Start bis Rolle Pass so fahren.
Allerdings würde ich in Alleghe gern - wenn ich schon mal da bin - einen der Supertrails dort eibauen wollen. Also so: Übernachtung am Heiligkreuz, dann bis Alleghe wie gehabt und Abends evtl. mit Bahn nochmal hoch um irgendwo zu nächtigen - was kann man empfehlen? 
Nächsten Morgen einen schönen Trail (lieber flow als knifflig) und dann weiter nach Falcade ...
Ist das machbar? Lohnt das?

Schonn mal vielen Dank für jede Anregung!


----------



## mikelman (8. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, zum Pasubio... sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren, den 102 von Bocchetta delle Corde zur Foxi und nach Anghebeni... sehr genial, gut oben am Foxi nicht ganz so flüssig, aber dann... nur super! Das rauskurbeln war dann OK (nach 20 Uhr).
Könnte man von Anghebeni nicht gleich gegenüber wieder hoch zum C. Mezzana und weiter zum Mt. Zugna - naja, das sind gut 1000hm? Da solls doch auch eine coole Abfahrt nach Rovereto geben!


----------



## UncleHo (8. Juli 2013)

mikelman schrieb:


> Ach ja, zum Pasubio... sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren, den 102 von Bocchetta delle Corde zur Foxi und nach Anghebeni... sehr genial, gut oben am Foxi nicht ganz so flüssig, aber dann... nur super! Das rauskurbeln war dann OK (nach 20 Uhr).



Schau Dir meine Variante an, die ist um einiges schöner als der 102'er. Allerdings zeitintensiv vom Papa aus bis Rovereto mit Fotostops musst Du mit ca. 3 Stunden rechnen.



mikelman schrieb:


> Könnte man von Anghebeni nicht gleich gegenüber wieder hoch zum C. Mezzana und weiter zum Mt. Zugna - naja, das sind gut 1000hm? Da solls doch auch eine coole Abfahrt nach Rovereto geben!



Das einzige was da hoch geht ist der 117'er zum Passo Buole. Der Einstieg ist aber sacksteil, da bist Du nur am schieben. Das steile Stück kann man umfahren, wenn man bis Richtung Zendri weiterfährt. Vor Zendri führt eine Schotterstraße rauf, die das steile Stück am Anfang umgeht. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wie diese Straße insgesamt ist, bin da noch nicht rum. Du wirst aber auch danach nicht um die eine oder andere Schiebestelle rumkommen, insbesondere die Kehren vom 117'er sind bergauf nur bedingt fahrbar.


Vom Passo Passo Buole aus kannst Du entweder gleich wieder auf der anderen Seite Richtung San Valentino runter auf Piste oder auf dem 116'er. Oder man quert auf dem 115'er Richtung Zugna. Den Anstieg am  Coni Zugna wirst Du größtenteils wegen des vielen Gerölls kombiniert mit der Steigung auch schieben müssen. Danach ist dann alles fahrbar. Es bieten sich dann nach dem Scheitelpunkt bei den Überresten der österreichischen Festungsanlage aus dem 1. Weltkrieg eine Vielzahl von Varianten an, nach Rovereto zu gelangen. Der 115'er ist eine davon. Die Varianten sind in der OSM eigentlich alle eingezeichnet.

Ob sich der Schwenker vom Pasubio zum Zugna lohnt, ist eine andere Frage. Wenn Du Trails fahren willst, dann probier wie gesagt die oben beschriebene Variante direkt vom Pasubio nach Rovereto aus. Ist zwar fahrtechnisch einfach, aber landschaftlich schön und durchaus auch langwierig. Wenn man an der Malga Monticello direkt auf dem 119'er nach Pozzacchio abfährt ohne auf die Zometrails zu gelangen, kann man die Streckenwahl auch noch schwieriger gestalten...


----------



## mikelman (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo UncleHo,
deine vorgeschlagene Variante probier ich sicher aus, wenn ich es mal wieder bis ins Pasubio schaffe. Ich fand die Gegend schon sehr genial.
Heuer wirds sich wohl nicht ausgehen. Wie geschrieben wollt ich mal ein paar weisse Flecke um Cortina angehen.


----------



## Ralf_K (8. Juli 2013)

> Also sieht schon mal insgesamt nicht schlecht aus. Unstimmigkeiten  gibt's jetzt noch auf Bild 1, die vielleicht gewollt sind und Bild 4.


OK, dann hatte ich es noch nicht ganz verstanden. UncleHo du würdest mir also eher die folgende Stecke empfehlen (s. Bild 1 und 4). Richtig?


----------



## UncleHo (8. Juli 2013)

Perfekt! 

Wie gesagt komplett ohne Schiebepassagen ist die Variante auf Bild 1 auch nicht. Je nach Fahrtechnik (bergauf !) mal mehr mal weniger. Schieben muss man dann nochmal von der Bocchetta Foxi zur Selletta Battisti 10/15 Min. und dann anschließend nochmal zwischen Selletta Battisti und Valico del Menderle, hier nur je nach Antritt nur ein paar Meter.

"Notausstiege" von der Strecke gibt's mehrere: Bocchetta delle Corde, Bocchetta Foxi, Malga Monticello alle "Ausstiege" in Richtung Rifugio Lancia bzw. Giazzera. 

Im Moment sind im Gipfelbereich des Pasubios noch einige Schneefelder zu durchqueren, die in den Mulden liegen geblieben sind z.T. noch weit über einen Meter hoch. Stört aber nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_K (22. November 2013)

So nun möchte ich mich nochmals bei euch allen bedanken, die ihr mich mit so vielen Tipps unterstützt habt! 

Die Tour war absolut super !!! 

Wer also für nächstes Jahr einen schönen AX sucht, sollte sich diese Tour auf jeden Fall anschauen:
+ relativ leicht 
+ sehr hoher Trailanteil
+ sehr geringer Anteil Teer
+ tolle Landschaft
+ ausgeglichene Etappenaufteilung
+ Pasubio als super Highlight als Abschluss
Nachteil: eine rel. langweilige Etappe


----------



## Ralf_K (22. November 2013)

Wir sind folgende Etappen gefahren (natürlich eine sehr häufig befahrene  Strecke, aber vielliecht hilft es ja jemand bei der Planung):
1. Bergstation Kronplatz - St. Vigil - Ritjoch - Wengen (ca. 1300 Hm, 41 km)
2.  Heilig Kreuz - St. Kassian - Passo Valparola und Falzarego - Rif. Averau ([FONT="]ca. 1500 Hm, 34 km - mit Seilbahn)
3. Strada de la Vena - Alleghe - Passo Valles - Val Venegia - Passo Rolle (ca. 1550 Hm, 61 km - mit Seilbahn)
4. San Martino - Malga Tognola (inzwischen tolle Abfahrt, kein Schieben mehr!) - Passo Cinque Croci - Spera (ca. 1750 Hm, 60 km)
5. Kaiserjägerweg - Rif. Stella d'Italia (ca. 1850 Hm, 56 km)
6. Passo Coe - Monte Maggio - Colle Xomo - Passo Fugazze - Rif. Papa (ca. 1900 Hm, 41 km)
7. Sette Croci - Bocchetta Foxi - Zome Trail (wie oben ausführlich beschrieben) - Roveretto - Torbole (ca. 600 Hm, 50 km) 

Bei Interesse kann ich gerne die GPS-Daten zur Verfügung stellen oder Fragen zu den Stecken beantworten.
[/FONT]


----------



## transalp.pl (23. November 2013)

Welche Etappe war denn die "relativ langweilige"? Das ist doch eine sehr reizvolle, stimmige Route, ich sehe hier keine längeren langweiligen Abschnitte! Ich finde deine Routenführung sehr gut!


----------



## Ralf_K (23. November 2013)

Die Etappe 5 finde ich fällt deutlich langweiliger aus (gegenüber den anderen Etappen):
- von Spera auf dem Radweg durchs Tal (rel. lang)
- Kaiserjägerweg noch ok (schöne Aussicht, wenig Autos), aber halt Asphalt
- danach recht wellig, nett, aber kein richtiges Highlight mehr
- die Etappe hatte halt auch keine Abfahrt mit dabei.
- weniger Panorama als die anderen Etappen

Trotzdem würde ich die Route wieder so wählen, weil Monte Maggio und Pasubio sich absolut lohnen!

Mit dem langen Asphaltanteil war die Etappe auch schnell vorbei. Da konnten wir dann die Spätnachmittag vor dem Rifugio gemütlich ausklingen lassen.


----------



## isartrails (25. November 2013)

Ralf_K schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kann ich gerne die GPS-Daten zur Verfügung stellen oder Fragen zu den Stecken beantworten.


Ja, stell doch mal bitte online auf Gpsies.com oder hier als ZIP als Nachrichtenanhang. Thx!
Insbesondere Tag 3, 6 und 7 hab ich nach Diskussion hier im Forum net so recht kapiert, was am Ende dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Ralf_K (26. November 2013)

Also letztendlich sind die Etappen 1..6 fast identisch zu den Routen von Bike GPS, etwas mit Trails aufgemotzt.
Etappe 7 (Abfahrt vom Pasubio) ist das Ergebnis hier aus dem Forum und ist aus meiner Sicht absolut zu empfehlen - man fährt einen halben Tag lang in toller Landschaft, fast nur auf Singeletrails. Und das bei wenigen HM bergauf.

Die GPS-Daten (s. Anhang) habe ich mir vor der Tour in Gpsies zusammengeklickt und nach denen sind wir gefahren.
Wenn ich die Route nochmals fahren würde, dann würde ich folgende Trails der 2. Etappe nicht fahren sondern auf der Straße bleiben:
- Abfahrt vom Passo Valparola
- Erster Teil der Abfahrt vom Passo Falzarego (ca. erst nach 500m auf der Straße, nach einer großen Kurve, bei Skilift auf den Trail gehen).

Zu Tag 3 gabs hier im Forum zwar noch einige Tipps, ich habe aber wg. der Steckenaufteilung dann den direkten Weg über Falcade und den Lift Ri. Passo Valles genommen.


----------



## UncleHo (27. November 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> 7 hab ich nach Diskussion hier im Forum net so recht kapiert, was am Ende dabei rausgekommen ist.



Ich führ Dich mal in der nächsten Saison bei Gelegenheit. Ab Juni sollte es machbar sein. Ausser landschaftlich und trailtechnisch geht es auch durch historisch sehr interessante Gebiete. Pasubio, Platten, usw. sollten eh ein Begriff sein. 
Weniger bekannt, aber ebenfalls interessant, der Monte Testo (wichtiger österreichischer Artillieriebeochtungsposten), der Monte Corno Battisti (auch als das Auge des Vallarsa bezeichnet, heftigst unkämpft, unterminiert und von den Italienern nach zweihjährigen Versuchen im letzten Kriegsjahr endlich erobert. Benannt nach dem österreichischen Reichstagsabgeordneten Cesare Battisti, Irredentist, der als italienischer Alpinioffizier 1916 dort gefangen genommen wurde und anschließend als Hochverräter im Schloßgraben des Buonconsiglio in Trient hingerichtet wurde), Menderle, Monte Spil (alles ebenfalls Kampfgebiet), Zome und Pian de Levrè, Vanza (waren im Mai 1916 während der österreichischen Frühjahrsoffensive ebenfalls unmittelbares Frontgebiet und Schauplatz z.T. heftigster Auseinandersetzungen, danach Nachschubbasen und Aufmarschgebiet für die öst. Pasubiofront).


----------



## isartrails (28. November 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Ich führ Dich mal in der nächsten Saison bei Gelegenheit. Ab Juni sollte es machbar sein. ...



Das nehm ich sofort an.  Aber dann auch bitte mit Geschichtsunterricht.


----------

